# [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen



## godtake (26. Januar 2010)

*[Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*[Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking- Dämmung by godtake*​Inhaltsverzeichnis:



 1 Intro 
 2 Erster Eindruck 
 3 Ähnliche Gehäuse 
 4 Angekommen 
 5 Das Case 
 6 Zwischenfazit 
 7 Hardwareeinbau 
 8 Zwischenfazit Hardwareeinbau 
 9 Temperaturen und Lautstärke 
 10 Größenvergleich 
 11 Fazit 
 * 

1. Intro:
** 
Nachdem sich die PCGH- Mannen durchgerungen haben, und ausgerechnet  mich als Tester für das Xigmatek Asgard ausgewählt haben, sollt ihr natürlich auch ausreichend über Testergebnisse, Erfahrungswerte und letztendlich auch der Noblorrostauglichkeit informiert werden.

Schreiten wir mutig voran: Zunächst - die "Papierwerte", diese sind in erster Linie der Caseking- Beschreibung bzw. der Herstellerseite entnommen:

-----
*Link Caseking: Caseking Xigmatek Asgard mit "King-Mod" Dämmung 

Link Hersteller: Xigmatek Asgard Black Edition

Link Produktdatenblatt Dämmung: Caseking "King-Mod" Dämmmaterial

* -----

*Technische Details, Gehäuse: 

Maße: 185 x 408 x 475 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stahl 0,6mm SGCC, Kunststoff
Gewicht: 5,94 kg
Farbe: Schwarz
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 120 mm (Front)
1x 92 / 80 mm (Front, optional, statt 120 mm)
1x 120 / 92 / 80 mm (Rückseite, optional)
2x 120 / 92 / 80 mm (linkes Seitenteil, optional)
Laufwerke:
4 x 5,25 Zoll (extern, Tool-free)
1 x 3,5 Zoll (extern, Tool-free)
5 x 3,5 Zoll (intern, Tool-free)
Netzteil (optional): Standard ATX
Erweiterungsslots: 7 (Tool-free)
I/O Panel:
2x USB 2.0
1x je Audio IN / OUT
Dämmung (vorinstalliert):
Linkes Seitenteil vorne
Rechtes Seitenteil
Vorderer Boden
Hinterer Boden
Deckel
Dämmung (beiliegend):
Obere Front (5,25 Zoll Slots)
Untere Front (Lüfter-Slot)
Linkes Seitenteil hinten
Mittlere Rückseite (Lüfter)
Technische Details, Dämmung:


material: Akustikschaumstoff mit feingelochtem Kunstleder
Schaumfarbe: Hellgrau
Oberfläche: Kunstleder, gelocht, 1,2mm Dicke,
Oberflächenfarbe: Schwarz
Preis: *54,90€*

* 2. Erste Eindrücke:

*Nun, was lässt sich grundsätzlich über das Gehäuse aussagen? Xigmatek bezeichnet es selbst als "Entry-Level" Chassis. Darunter darf man ein "Einsteigergehäuse" verstehen. 
Selbstverständlich punktet das Gehäuse, wie nicht anders von Xigmatek gewohnt mit einem guten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und einer Ausstattung, die sonst oft nur deutlich teurere Tower bieten, dazu zählen:


die Möglichkeit bis zu 5 120mm Lüfter einzubauen
"Tool-Less" Design - zu gut deutsch: schraubenlose Montage von Laufwerken und Erweiterungskarten
eine große Öffnung im Mainboard- Tray zur Befestigung eines verschraubten CPU- Kühlers
Mesh- Frontblenden mit Staubschutz
Öffnungen für Kabelführung im Mainboardtray sowie Befestigungsclips
und vor allem natürlich das *komplett schwarze Innere*
in der "King-Mod" - Version die teil- vorinstallierte Dämmung
Standardkost zeigt sich dagegen an einigen anderen Stellen:


keine Möglichkeit Top- Lüfter zu verbauen
Netzteil ist oben platziert
kein eSATA im Frontpanel
nur 1 mitgelieferter Lüfter (standardmäßig in der Front verbaut), besonders schade daran:
Der Lüfter ist in schwarz gehalten und nicht beleuchtet - die typische Xigmatek- Optik sucht man vergebens
​*3. Ähnliche Gehäuse*



Coolermaster Gladiator 600 

+ eSATA in Frontblende
+ Netzteil unten
+ gedrehter 3,5" Schacht
+ 140mm Top Fan 
+  Edles Finish der Front mit weißen LEDs und LED Frontlüfter
- kein schwarzer Innenraum
- keine Dämmung
​
Antec Three Hundred
+ 2x 120mm Front Fan
+ Netzteil unten
+ Mesh Front
+ Front- Anschlüsse sehr gut zugänglich
- schlichter Innenaufbau​
Coolermaster Centurion RC-534
+ großes Window
+ gedrehter HDD- Schacht
+ Alu / SECC
- nur 1x Front / 1x Rückseite Lüfterplätze
- Netzteil oben
- Frontanschlüsse schlecht zugänglich
​
Lian Li PC-Q07A
+ Full- Alu Case
+ Sehr edles Finish
+ Unterschiedlich eloxierte Farben erhältlich (Blau, Gold, Rot, Dunkelgrau, Silber, Schwarz)
+ Extrem kompakter Aufbau
- nur Mini-ITX
- kein Front eSATA
- geringes Platzangebot
​
NZXT Beta Evo
+ komplett schwarzer Innenraum
+ Radiatormontage Top möglich
+ gedrehter HDD- Schacht
+ WaKü- Durchführungen
+ Netzteil unten
+ 6 mögliche Lüfterplätze
- kein eSATA im Frontpanel
- Grafikkarten nur bis 26,6cm Länge
​* 4. Angekommen!

*Obwohl der Termin gestern (07.02.) zur Lieferbarkeit bei Caseking noch auf 10.02. stand, hatte ich heute als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam ein Packerl vor der Tür stehen...ein ziemlich großes Packerl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was fällt auf? Der Xigmatek- Karton findet in einem Caseking- Karton Platz.
Da können die Jungs von DHL anstellen was sie wollen - diese Verpackung sollte so ziemlich jeden Unfa...äh, jede Auslieferung überstehen.

Der Xigmatek- Karton selbst ist im Gegensatz zu denen der teureren Gehäuse nicht bunt bedruckt, sondern lediglich einfarbig. Darauf finden sich die wichtigsten Infos zum Case sowie der Caseking- Aufkleber "gedämmt". Sollte so ja auch reichen, wird der Karton sein Dasein nach dem Auspacken wohl eher im Speicher oder im Keller fristen, als an einem exponiertem Ort.

Und weiter geht es mit den "inneren Werten" des Kartons, auch hier - Standard. Plastikfolie, Styropor und gut - reicht doch eigentlich auch.

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5. Das Case:*

Und los gehts mit dem interessanten Teil, wir sehen uns das Asgard genauer an.

*Der erste Eindruck:* Es ist klein - ok, das wussten wir vorher. Das Gehäuse fühlt sich angesichts seiner Größe verblüffend schwer an - das Rätsel ist schnell gelöst, es sind die Caseking- Matten, die dem ganzen ein ordentliches Mehrgewicht verpassen aber auch die Haptik verbessert sich zumindest "gefühlt".
Die Spaltmaße sind gut - nicht perfekt, aber auf jeden Fall gut getroffen, der Lack wirkt sehr edel...Lack, Lack, da war etwas - ach ja, genau. Bilder:

*Die Gehäuserückseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier finden wir eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen zusätzlichen Lüfter und
eine vollkommen schwarze Rückseite - incl. Nieten und Schrauben

*Die rechte Seite:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der rechten Seite hat Xigmatek Öffnungen für 2 zusätzliche Lüfter angebracht, das etwas eigenwillige Design der "Durchlöcherung" des Seitenteils dürfte Geschmackssache sein, erfüllt aber auf jeden Fall seinen Zweck.

*Die linke Seite:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder - Griffmulde und Belüftungsöffnungen, ebenfalls wieder mit einem etwas eigenwilligen Design. Lustiges Detail: Caseking verklebt natürlich über die gesamte Innenseite eine Dämmmatte - dadurch erübrigen sich die Luftöffnungen. Auf der Seite mit Lüfterinstallierbarkeit ist das Dämmaterial ausgespart und kann optional angebracht werden.

*Die Front:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind wir doch noch beim eigentlichen Ausgangspunkt für Gehäusebetrachter angekommen - der Front.

Xigmatek verbaut ein unanspruchsvolles I/O- Panel - 2x USB, Audio und Micro müssen reichen.

Bis auf die beiden Taster versteckt sich das Innenleben komplett hinter Meshgitter. 
Die 3,5"- Blende ist fest installiert und lässt sich nicht mit einer 5,25er ersetzen - ein Detail das Casemodder sicher nicht sooo dolle finden werden.

Die Taster selbst haben einen angenehmen und definierten Druckpunkt und machen einen wertigen Eindruck. 
Die restliche Optik wird durch die Klavierlack- Applikationen deutlich aufgewertet. 
Das sieht gut aus, ist aber typischerweise anfällig für Fingerabdrücke und sonstige Verschmutzungen.


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

*Innereien:

*Natürlich - darauf ist man am meisten gespannt. Wie sieht es im Inneren aus? Beim öffnen fallen sofort die *Thumbscrews* (natürlich schwarz) auf die Xigmatek verwendet und die einen einfachen Zugang zum Innenleben ermöglichen.

Aber auch dass die linke Gehäuseseite ordentlich unter Druck steht fällt auf. Das Rätsel ist schnell gelöst - die *Dämmmatte passt gerade so unter das Blech*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren findet man die restlichen Matten sowie eine Tüte mit Zubehör und die Anleitungen für Gehäuse und zum Anbringen der optionalen Dämmungen.

Also - erst mal leer machen. Auch im Inneren - alles schwarz - mit einer Ausnahme: Obwohl Xigmatek sogar den Lüfteranschluss in schwarz wählt, sind die* Kabel für Taster und LEDs leider furchtbar bunt*. Schade.

Auch im Inneren besticht der* gut gewählte Lack*,* scharfe Kanten gibt es nirgends* - noch nicht mal versteckt, dabei hab ich mich so angestrengt auf der Suche
danach - hervorragend.

*Schnellverschlüsse:
*
Schnellverschlüsse - ein Thema das mir persönlich bis heute nicht ganz einleuchtet, ich bau zwar auch hin und wieder Teile um, aber eigentlich nicht mehrmals
täglich - da würden sie sich rentieren. Auch das Asgard kämpft mit der* bekannten Problematik*, dass die Verschlüsse zwar einen Schraubenzieher überflüssig machen, leider aber auch etwas wackelig sind.

Gerade bei den PCI- Slots verlasse ich mich bei schweren Karten lieber auf ordentliche Schrauben - aber auch hier haben die Xiggi- Jungs mitgedacht.
Das *gesamte PCI- Verschluss- Panel* lässt sich schnell abschrauben.

Die Verschlüsse für HDDs und Laufwerke machen einen stabileren Eindruck - dazu aber mehr wenn es an den Einbau geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mainboardtray:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie inzwischen üblich bringt Xigmatek auf der angenommenen Höhe des *CPU- Kühlers eine große Aussparung* an. Aber beim Asgard wurde weitergedacht.
So findet sich außerdem eine *Aussparung im oberen Bereich, als auch im unteren*, dazwischen befinden sich auf der Rückseite Klammern mit denen Kabel fixiert werden können.

Die Caseking- Dämmung führt das Kabelmanagement leider wieder etwas ad absurdum, bleibt durch die Matte doch kaum noch Platz für Kabel.

*Front ohne Front*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Plastikabdeckung der Front lässt sich leicht abnehmen in dem man unten angreift und mit leichtem Druck zieht - schon hat man das Ding in der Hand.
Darunter verbergen sich die gestanzten Bleche sowie der Frontlüfter.

Dieser ist natürlich - *wer hätte es gedacht - schwarz* .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht ist sogar der *Frontlüfter mit schwarzen Schrauben montiert* - perfekt .

*Ein ganz besonderes Detail - das Topcover*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommt der *Clou für alle Modder - der Deckel des Asgard ist angeschraubt*. Und zwar vollständig. Löst man die ringsherum angebrachten Schrauben, so 
lässt er sich im Gesamten abnehmen - sei es um Plexi anzubringen, Ausschnitte zu machen oder dem guten Stück einen neuen Anstrich zu verpassen.

So *zumindest die Theorie*. Denn die oben eingeklebte Matte verhindert ein* Entfernen des Deckels effektiv*. Würde man bei der gedämmten Variante den Deckel abnehmen, 
würde es die obere Matte erheblich beschädigen - schade - aber verschmerzbar.

*Das Frontcover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erwähnt lässt sich die Front problemlos abnehmen. Zunächst fallen die *angebrachten Staubfilter* ins Auge - ein sehr gutes Detail. Die Filter sind zwar nicht explizit entnehmbar, sollten aber mit einem Staubsauger gut zu reinigen sein. Aber auch die ordentlich gemachten 5,25" Blenden und die* sauber verlegten 
Kabel *gefallen.


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

*Die Sidepanels:

*Widmen wir unsere Aufmerksamkeit noch kurz den Sidepanels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Die Dämmungen werden auf der lüfterlosen Seite 
über die gesamte Wand verklebt, auf der mit Lüfterbefestigungen nur bis zur Hälfte.
Eine entsprechende Matte für die restliche Fläche liegt bei!

*Das Zubehörpaket:*

Beim *Zubehör gehts noch einmal in die Vollen*. 
Nicht nur dass Caseking mit den optionalen Matten schon eine ordentliche Portion
Zubehör beisteuert - auch Xigmatek spart nicht.

Im Angebot findet sich:


Dämmmatte für die restliche Fläche des Seitenteils
Dämmmatte für die Rückseite (anstatt eines rückwärtigen Lüfters)
Dämmmatte für die Front oben
Dämmmatte für die Front unten
Anleitung für die vollständige Dämmung
Anleitung für das Gehäuse
Ein Xigamtek- Logo, Metall, sehr hochwertiges Finish
4 Kabelhalter in schwarz zum Aufkleben
3 schwarze Kabelbinder
ein ganzes Sortiment schwarzer Schrauben für jede Lebenslage
*schwarze Mainbaordaufnahmen*
eine Sicherungsschelle für die Gehäuserückseite
*7 schwarze Slotblenden* als Ersatz für die originalen die leider zum Herausbrechen sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Dämmmatten:*

Damit wären wir an einem Punkt, der natürlich besonders interessiert wenn man 
sich ein gedämmtes Zuhause für seine Hardware kaufen möchte.

Taugt die Dämmung überhaupt?
Die Caseking- Matten bestehen aus 


*Klebefläche*
*Schaumstoff*
*schwarzem, gelochten "Kunstleder"*

Die Klebefläche *"babbt"* wie die Hölle - beim Anbringen ist besondere Vorsicht
geboten. Einmal drauf bekommt man die Matten kaum mehr ab.
Die *Oberseite fühlt sich hochwertig* an, ist sehr glatt und dadurch auch gut 
zu reinigen. 
Dass das* Kunstleder schwarz *ist gehört inzwischen ja schon zum guten Ton.

*6. Zwischenstand - kurz gefasst*

Für Schnellleser und Bildchen- Gugger möchte ich die wichtigsten Details noch
einmal kurz zusammenfassen:



*(+) hochwertige Optik sowohl beim Gehäuse als auch bei den Dämmmatten*
*(+) Fast alles ist schwarz, incl. Schrauben, lediglich die Kabel für Taster & LEDs sind bunt*
*(+) sehr guter Lack mit edlem Finish*
*(+) Deckel angeschraubt*
*(+) angesichts des Preises viel und sinnvolles Zubehör*
*(+) Front einfach zu entfernen*
*(+) einfaches Kabelmanagement vorbereitet*
*(+) Staubfilter*
*(+) Ersatz- Slotblenden*
*(+) Cleane Front mit Optionalem Badge*


*(-) Frontpanel mit Durchschnittskost, leider ohne eSATA*
*(-) Nur ein Lüfter im Lieferumfang*
*(-) Wackelige PCI- Arretierungen*
*

Godtakes kleines Zwischenfazit:*

Ginge es in diesem Test lediglich um das Asgard (Caseking- Preis 30€) so wäre mein Urteil schon klar: TOP TOP TOP.
Xigmatek macht bis auf einen zweiten Lüfter den sich der ein oder andere - 
auf jeden Fall aber Meiner Einer wünschen würde alles richtig. 

Für diesen Preis dürfte man kaum mehr Gehäuse bekommen.

Nun geht es ja aber um die "King-Mod" - Version die für einen Aufpreis von 
25€ geräuschfreies Schlafen mit dem Asgard als Kopfkissen verheißt.

Ob dieses Konzept funktioniert, wird erst der Praxistest zeigen - den ich bald anfüge. 

Unangenehm berührt haben mich 2 Punkte - die Mainboardseite zwischen Seitenteil und Tray ist mit Dämmmaterial vollgepackt - dabei verstecke ich dort 
so gern unliebsame Kabel.
Und der Deckel lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht mehr abnehmen ohne die Matte zu Zerstören.

Angesichts dessen, dass man für den Dämmungsaufpreis schon beinahe ein 2. Gehäuse
bekommt, müssen die Dämmmatten schon wirklich erstklassige Arbeit verrichten 
um mich zu überzeugen.



*7. Der Hardwareeinbau

* _Freitag abend, eine kleine, bescheidene Wohnung mitten am Rand von Augsburg. Ein wackerer Recke macht sich auf den Weg, sich im Lande Asgard allen gebotenen Herausforderungen zu stellen.
Und dieser gibt es viele, dort, im kleinen Lande Asgard...
_
Zunächst einmal möchte ich euch die verbaute Hardware vorstellen, als da wären:


Asus Crosshair Formula II
AMD Athlon X2 6400+ 

4GB OCz Reaper
320GB Samsung F1
Enermax Modu 82+ 525W
DVD- Brenner
Radeon 4850 @ AC Accelero
Xigmatek Achilles CPU Kühler
*Eine kleine Anmerkung bereits im Voraus: Das ist ein Standartgrößen- Netzteil und ein ganz normal großes ATX- Mobo.
*Dies werden später noch 2 wichtige Details sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, da drin soll also alles Platz nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesagt, getan...
Die erste Schwierigkeit ist dabei schon aufgetreten: Das Mainboard drückt sich *bereits ganz dolle in die am Boden befindliche Dämmmatte*. Nicht gut, denn dadurch verrutscht das Board schnell wenn man beim Verschrauben nicht mit 2 zusätzlichen Händen alles an Ort und Stelle hält. 

Sehr angenehm dagegegn: Das Asgard hat genug Platz für größere Grafikkarten. *Um genau zu sein: 29cm.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Sehr geehrter Leser, 
hier können sie bereits einen Einblick vom allumfassenden, godtakeianischen Kabelmanagement erhaschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tapfer habe ich mich dann am Einbau der weiteren Hardware versucht - im großen und ganzen erst einmal kein Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jungs und Mädels: Gebt Obacht, an welcher Stelle ihr die HDD platziert. Das Asgard hat zwar in der Theorie genug Platz für lange GraKas, allerdings stehen die *Festplatten sehr weit *in das Gehäuse und können so schnell zum Platzvernichter werden...

Nach dem Platzproblem mit dem Motherboard am Gehäuseboden kommen wir jetzt zum 2. Problem - einem richtig ernsthaften Problem:

Die *Dämmmatte im Deckel* ist von vorne bis ganz nach hinten gezogen - klar, macht ja erst einmal auch Sinn.

Nur dass am hinteren Ende gerne das Netzteil Platz nehmen würde - was nur mit absolut gewalttätiger Gewalt noch möglich ist - die 1cm hohe *Dämmmatte muss auf wenige Millimeter komprimiert* werden um das Netzteil an die vorgesehene Position zu rücken. Sehr schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird schon enger im Inneren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier seht ihr den eigentlichen Casus Knaxus - bzw. ihr seht ihn nicht weil sich meine Kamera nicht in der Lage sah, zu fotografieren was ich euch zeigen möchte:

Der Deckel des Asgard drückt sich nach außen - denn das Netzteil drückt von innen auf die Dämmmatte die wiederum auf den Deckel drückt.
Es ist nicht tragisch - aber definitiv sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel schlimmer wird es an der Rückseite. Das Netzteil hat dermaßen Spannung unter dem Deckel dass sogar die Gewinde der Gehäuseschrauben nur noch mit extremer Gewalt zum passen überredet werden können:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt noch ein Eindruck für euch davon, welche Kabel ich mich getraut habe auf der Rückseite zu verlegen. Durch die Dämmmatte auf der Seitenwand sind die paar Kabelchen definitiv das Maximum, das noch hinter den MoBo- Tray passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anschluss musste ich eigentlich *nur noch die Seitenteile *wieder schließen. Was im leeren Zustand noch halbwegs möglich war, wird im gefüllten zum ernsthaften Problem:

Das *linke Seitenteil* liegt exakt auf den *Heatpipeenden des Achilles* auf. Gleichzeitig muss also das Seitenteil vorsichtig eingehackt werden um die Heatpipes nicht zu beschädigen, im* Vorderen Bereich* (unter dem der 5,25" Schacht liegt) aber mit viel Druck angepresst werden um die Dämmmatte weit genug zu komprimieren - ein wirklich spaßiges Erlebnis .

Das *rechte Seitenteil* ist fast nicht mehr zum Schließen zu überreden, obwohl nur das SATA- Kabel des DVD Laufwerks und die Kabel des Frontpanels hinter dem MoBo Tray verstaut wurden...

Der* Deckel *zu guter Letzt ist fast nicht mehr an den richtigen Fleck zu bekommen...in diesem Fall hilft nur: 

_Freundin nehmen
auf das Case setzten
zusehen wie sich der Deckel an den richtigen Ort rückt
Entspannt zu schrauben....._


 *8. Zwischenfazit Hardwareeinbau *

Ich bin ja grundsätzlich ein positiver Mensch, aber beim Zusammenbau des Asgards mit Dämmung haben sich dann doch ein paar negtive Dinge aufgetan. Natürlich will ich euch wieder so übersichtlich wie möglich eine kleine Zusammenfassung geben:
 
*Tipps:
* 

*verbaut ein µ-ATX Board, so bekommt ihr keine Probleme mit der Dämmmatte am Boden und könnt noch ein bisschen mehr am Kabelmanagement drehen*
*Überlegt euch im Voraus, auf welcher Höhe ihr die Festplatten befestigt damit diese im Anschluss nicht mit der Grafikkarte kollidieren*
*befestigt HDDs unbedingt mit 2 Schnellspannern (1 rechts, 1 links) ansonsten wackelt und vibriert die Festplatte stark*
*beachtet, dass große Netzteile wiederum eine erhebliche Platzproblematik im Asgard hervorrufen - haltet die Augen nach Standartgrößen offen und gewöhnt euch schon mal an den Gedanken, dass es anstrengend wird, das Netzteil unter den Deckel zu pressen*
*Kühler größer als ein Xigmatek Achilles (Höhe: ~160mm) passen auf gar keinen Fall mehr ins Case!!*
*brecht unbedingt alle Slotblenden die offen sein müssen aus dem Case bevor ihr das Mobo festschraubt - nach Motherboradinstallation ist das nicht mehr möglich ohne das Board zu beschädigen!*
*Positiv:
*

*große Grafikkarten passen ohne Probleme (bis zu 29cm)*
*das Gehäuse ist stabil genug um auch eine Behandlung "härterer" Gangart zu ertragen, weich genug um den Casekingdämmmatten so weit entgegen zu kommen, dass der Einbau gerade noch funktioniert*
*keine ernsthaften Fehler im Produktlayout des Gehäuses - eine Netzteilunterbringung am Boden würde aber vieles einfacher machen*
*5,25" Schnellverschlüsse sind simpel und stabil*
*für die 3,5" Laufwerke müssen zwar auf beiden Seiten Schnellverschlüsse angebracht werden - dann sitzt aber alles bombenfest*
*Negativ:
*

*Motherboard liegt bereits "in" der Dämmmatte am Boden*
*Netzteil passt fast nicht mehr unter den Deckel*
*die Gehäuserückseite ist sehr weich - die Installation der I/O- Blende wird dadurch sehr pfriemelig*
*Kabelmanagement durch Dämmmatte nicht mehr möglich*
*wenig Platz zwischen 5,25" Laufwerken und Netzteil*
*Festplatten stehen sehr weit ins Case*


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

_Bevor es mit den Temperaturen los geht, möchte ich euch noch ein Bild der Dämmmatte mit den passenden Noblorros- Abdrücken präsentieren die sich bereits nach 2 Tagen geschlossenem Seitenteil gebildet haben. Ich glaube, man kann sich schon recht gut vorstellen, wie eng es zu geht, im guten Asgard:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*




 9. Temperaturen und Lautstärke aka "Verbrennt euch nicht die Finger" 

*Wir nähern uns also dem eigentlich interessanten Teil des Tests. Was kann ein *30€ Gehäuse mit 30€ Schalldämmung in Bezug auf Kühlleistung und Lautstärke* leisten?

Diesen Teil des Tests möchte ich mit einem Zitat von Oliver beginnen:
 



			
				Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Das Asgard ist ein Einstiegsgehäuse, große Kühler à la Megahalems passen also folglich nicht rein, was man bei der Beurteilung auch berücksichtigen sollte.



Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ahnte ich noch absolut nicht, wie Recht Oliver mit dieser Aussage haben sollte. Doch zunächst die Fakten:


*Temperaturen:*

Der *Athlon X2 6400+ ist auf 3400MHz übertaktet* (sollte für einen großen Kühler wie den Xigmatek Achilles ja kein Problem sein)

Das *Enermax Modu* war vorher in meinem "Lemming" im Einsatz und hat sich dort als äußerst kühl und leise erwiesen (sprich: nie wärmer als handwarm, nie lauter als nicht hörbar)

Die* Temperaturen* werden per *Motherboard- Sensoren* aufgezeichnet, zusätzlich habe ich an die optionalen Temperatursensor- Anschlüsse des Crosshair einen* Sensor im Innenraum *angebracht und einen nach draußen verlegt um die *Raumtemperatur* messen zu können.

Ausgelesen wird mit *CoreTemp, GPU-Z und SpeedFan*, per SpeedFan werden dabei im späteren Verlauf auch die Lüfter gesteuert.

prime95 sowie Furmark sorgen für ausreichend Hitzeentwicklung.

Ich will hier etwas anmerken:*
Die Kombination aus semi-passiv gekühlter Grafikkarte, übertakteter CPU, prime und Furmark dürfte den absoluten "Worst Case" darstellen und ist nicht unbedingt eine Alltagssituation. Warum ich das betone? Das werdet ihr bei der Temperaturauswertung noch merken *



*Lautstärke:*

Da ich über keine Messgeräte verfüge, werde ich euch die *Lautstärkeentwicklung vollkommen subjektiv* schildern.
So wie ihr sie wahrscheinlich auch mitbekommen würdet - als laut, als leise, als nicht hörbar. Der PC steht dabei unter dem Schreibtisch auf der rechten Seite.

Also gut, los gehts.

Folgender Dialog ereignete sich, als ich meiner Freundin voll Stolz mein schwarzes Machwerk mit Machine Head Grafikkarte und lustig leuchtendem Achilles präsentierte:
_
godtake: "Schau! Ist doch süß das Ding! Und leuchtet so toll...."
godtakes Schatzi: "Der ist aber lauter als mein Alter!"
godtake *ringt nach Luft* *seit wann interessiert sie das? * *hechel*: "Äh ja, das wird schon noch, hab ja gerade erst zusammen gebaut..."
godtakes Schatzi: "Ach so...na ja, das Kublai ist ja noch da, oder?"
godtake: "Aber, aber natürlich mein Schatz - aber jetzt lässt Du mich erst mal guggen und probieren, ja?"
godtakes Schatzi: *pikiert ab*_

Der geneigte Leser kann unschwer erkennen, dass ich also unter den Auswirkungen eines nicht unerheblichen Schaffensdruck stand, diesem wollte ich natürlich gerecht werden.

Windows 7 wurde installiert, oben aufgelistete Konfiguration realisiert und dann den Guten erst mal heizen lassen.

In jeder getesteten Konfiguration wurde der PC mindestens 30 Minuten oder aber so lange auf Last betrieben bis sich die Temperaturen nicht mehr änderten.

Nach so viel Text, will ich euch erst mal 2 Bilder zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Es handelt sich bei beiden Tabellen um die *gleichen Diagramme* nur *optisch unterschiedlich* aufbereitet - sucht euch also aus, welche euch angenehmer vorkommt.

Wie ihr seht, sind zum einen jede Menge Temperaturwerte beim Testen heraus gekommen, zum anderen habe ich gleich 3 unterschiedliche Konfigurationen getestet.

Wie es dazu kam? Das sollt ihr gleich erfahren...

Nach dem Einschalten war das erste Ergebnis sehr ernüchternd.
Der *Frontlüfter ist ein echter Krachmacher*, die Dämmung scheint ihm nichts anhaben zu können - logisch, über dem Lüfter ist ja auch nur der Staubfilter und ein bisschen Mesh. So weit - so weit nicht gut.

Ein Blick auf die Temperaturen lässt auch nichts Gutes ahnen...

*Konfiguration 1: Front: Xigmatek, GraKa- Lüfter, CPU- Lüfter, Netzteil*

In der ersten Konfiguration reicht alleine schon die Gehäusetemperatur um sie als indiskutabel einzustufen - *42° sind auch für ein kleines Gehäuse* zu viel.
Die Lärmentwicklung ist dabei zusätzlich extrem - der Frontlüfter dreht bei 100% mit etwa 1600 lauten Umdrehungen.

Da die* Festplatte gut zu hören* ist (im Vorgänger- Gehäuse war das gute Stück entkoppelt und definitiv nicht zu hören) habe ich zumindest die 5,25" Schächte mit einer der optionalen Dämmmatten abgedichtet - wie zu erwarten - ohne Erfolg).

Mutig habe ich versucht, den Lärm einzudämmen indem ich den Frontlüfter auf* circa 1000rpm* heruntergeregelt habe. Dadurch "säuselt" der PC angenehm - das wäre der richtige Weg in Richtung "silent" .

Leider quittierte das zunächst die Grafikkarte mit Furmark- Absturz, anschließend zeigte die CPU von grad auf eben Rechenfehler bei prime - kein Wunder bei >70° Kerntemperatur.

Konfiguration 1 also: N I C H T  T A U G L I C H


*Konfiguration 2**: Unterstützung im Heck*

Naheliegend war jetzt, dem Gehäuse eine bessere Durchlüftung mit Hilfe eines *Hecklüfters* zu verschaffen.
Also habe ich im Heck einen 1200rpm- Xigmatek (man will ja einen passenden Luffi verbauen) mit Schwingungsdämpfern befestigt).

Wie man im Diagramm gut erkennen kann, *profitieren davon vor allem CPU, Spannungswandler der Grafikkarte und die Festplatte*. Die Gehäusetemperatur ändert sich dagegen kaum - leider.

Der* Frontlüfter dreht zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder mit seinen vollen 1600rpm und macht sowohl Lärm als auch ein wirklich lautes Luftrauschen...
* 
Also war auch godtakes 2. Versuch seinem Schatz ein leises Asgard aufzubauen gescheitert.

Doch - man hat ja noch den ein oder anderen Trick auf Lager - war die Idee nahe liegend, den Frontlüfter zu tauschen.

Wir kommen zu Konfiguration 3....

*Konfiguration 3**: Lauter Lüfter (-), Leiser Lüfter (+) = Erfolg?
* 
In meiner Not habe ich also den lauten* Front- Xigmatek* gegen einen meiner "Lemming" - *Enermax Cluster* getauscht - die hatten sich im Projekt Lemming eigentlich durchweg bewährt - und ein bisschen weißes Licht hat ja auch noch niemandem geschadet...

Ich will euch meinen Ärger ersparen und den Versuch gleich kurz und bündig auswerten:

Der Vorteil des Clusters war, dass das *Lüftergeräusch selbst zwar wegfiel,* aber das Luftrauschen immer noch extrem laut war.

Da der Cluster auch nur mit ~1200rpm dreht, verschlechterten sich zusätzlich die Temperaturen (siehe Diagramm).

Also wieder ein unbefriedigender Ansatz.

Jetzt war Ursachenforschung gefragt.


*Ursachenforschung:*

Der Grund für das laute Lüftergeräusch ist so einfach wie unangenehm: Xigmatek verwendet an den* Lüftermontageplätzen ein sehr grob gestanztes Blech*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Durch dieses Blech wird die Luft so stark verwirbelt, dass die Geräuschkulisse definitiv *jenseits eines "Silent- PCs" liegt *- egal mit welchem Lüfter.

Dies ist natürlich doppelt und dreifach unangenehm da man um das Blech nicht herum kommt - außer mit einem Dremel ...
*
Trotz Dämmmatten und sogar mit dem Kostenmehraufwand für hochwertige Lüfter geht das Silent- Konzept nicht auf - schade, richtig schade!*

Nachdem also sowohl Lautstärke als auch Temperaturen geklärt sind, möchte ich noch einen kleinen Umweg über den Größenvergleich machen und komme dann zum Fazit .


*10. Der Größenvergleich*

Inzwischen dürfte sich herum gesprochen haben, dass das Asgard nicht zu den Riesen unter den Gehäusen gehört. Wie "riesig" der Unterschied tatsächlich ist, möchte ich euch mit ein paar Fotos nahe legen .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Größenvergleich dient uns hierbei mein V2010...da passt das Asgard gut 3x rein 




* 11. Fazit 

**Also gut, ein bisschen schwer fällt es mit schon, etwas nicht positiv zu bewerten, das ich umsonst bekommen habe, aber ihr sollt ja ein ordentliches und nicht schön geredetes Ergebnis erhalten.

 Grundsätzlich: Das Xigmatek Asgard ist für 30€ kein schlechtes Gehäuse. Man bekommt alles in hübschem schwarz, ein brauchbares Kabelmanagement und ein robustes Gehäuse das vor allem durch seinen stabilen Lack glänzen kann.

 Größtes Problem sind die Bleche hinter den Lüftern die bei Luffis mit mehr als 800-900rpm für ein sehr lautes Luftgeräusch sorgen.

 Ganz anders sieht es mit den Dämmmatten von Caseking aka "King-Mod" aus. Die Idee ist gut - der Nutzen im Asgard gleich Null, die Probleme äußerst unangenehm.

 Zum einen scheinen die Matten in Hinsicht auf Dämmung beim Asgard kaum etwas ausrichten zu können, da die Mesh- Front einfach zu viel Lärm nach außen dringen lässt - abdichten (die Matten wären ja vorhanden) geht nicht so bald halbwegs leistungsfähige Hardware zum Einsatz kommt - diese brutzelt dann ordentlich im eigenen Saft.

 Die ganze (Lärm)Situation verschlechtert sich drastisch durch den lauten Frontlüfter - der hat zwar genug Puste aber ist einfach nicht ohrenschonend. Sollte Caseking konsequent an die Sache herangehen, wäre zumindest ein Widerstand der den Lüfter auf 7V herabregelt oder eine einfache Lüftersteuerung a la Fanmate oder Slotblende wünschenswert.

 So wie die Dämmatten momentan von Caseking verbaut werden wird zwar maximale Fläche abgedeckt aber leider auch jede Menge Probleme statt eingedämmt erst geschaffen - hier sei noch einmal kurz das fast nicht unter zu kriegende Netzteil und die schlecht schließenden Seiten erwähnt.

 Wer kann so ein Gehäuse also brauchen?

 Unter der Voraussetzung dass man nur "Office-taugliche" Hardware verbaut - etwa einen kühlen Athlon II zusammen mit Onboard- Grafik - lässt sich ein leiser Office- PC in der Theorie realisieren.

 Lediglich die Festplatte düfte dann noch problematisch sein, da diese nicht entkoppelt eingebaut wird und durch die dünne Front gut hörbar ist - das Frontlüfterproblem wäre natürlich auch noch zu lösen.

 Auch die Temperaturen sind nicht gerade überwältigend - hier muss man den Tribut an das günstige Gehäuse und die einfache Kühlkonstruktion schlicht und einfach mit ein paar Grad mehr bezahlen (bzw. nicht bezahlen ).
*​* 
Ihr merkt schon....es fällt mir schwer...

**Letztendlich kann ich nur sagen:
 
 Für einfache Modding- Zwecke, zum Dremel- Austesten und Rumprobieren sind es nicht ganz schlecht investierte 30 Euro - die gedämmte Variante dürfte für diesen Einsatzzweck sowie so nicht interessant sein.
 
 Für 60€ gibt es definitiv bessere Gehäuse vom Schlage eines CoolerMaster Gladiator oder Xigmatek Midgard. Diese kommen mit sehr viel langsamer drehenden Lüftern aus und entwickeln so schon deutlich weniger Lärm - auch ohne Dämmmatten.
*​* 

**Alles in allem möchte ich mich natürlich bei Caseking und PCGH bedanken, dass sie mir ihr Vertrauen geschenkt haben und mich das Asgard haben testen lassen - auch wenn sich der ein oder andere vielleicht ein anderes Fazit erhofft hat .*

So bleibt mir denn nur noch ein kleiner, nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Award zu vergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
​


----------



## axel25 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Ein Test...von NobLorRos!
Die spinnen...
New, Quatsch, freu mich drauf!


----------



## Kaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Siehtt bis hier hin schon ganz gut aus weiter weiter weiter...


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Heyho, 

weiter gehts so bald das Gehäuse bei mir angekommen ist. 
Bis dahin müsst ihr euch noch gedulden, sry.

Und ja klar, natürlich wird das Gehäuse auf Noblorros- Tauglichkeit geprüft =D...

Grüße and so long, 

Godtake


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Wow, du überraschst mich immer wieder. 
Das ist ja mal ein sehr "seriös" und detailliert verfasster Bericht.
Dabei hast du das Teil noch nicht mal bekommen. 
Freue mich schon drauf, wenn es dann richtig los geht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Hmm wann kommt das Gehäuse denn endlich, ich will mehr sehen  bis jetzt ist der Test affengeil


----------



## godtake (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Heyho, 

hab Oliver auch schon angefragt, es schneidet sich mit dem Liefertermin von Caseking, da wird der 09.02. genannt.

Jaaa, mein Schatzi freut sich auch schon ganz arg...na ja, würde sie wenn sie wüsste was auf sie zukommt *g*....

Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall so wie es da ist!

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Na dann, ich freu mich


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Fotoupdate CPU- Kühler - damit irgendwas vorwärts geht .

BTW: Caseking hat inzwischen 08.02. als Lieferterminangabe.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake*

Geiler Kühler, sieht meinem Groß Clockner nicht so unähnlich.
Freue mich schon, wenn es dann los geht.


----------



## godtake (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Soooo, der erste Schwung an Infos wäre drin. Ich hoffe ihr seid zufrieden. 
Wenn ihr Detailfotos oder Informationen zu bestimmten Dingen sucht - meldet euch, ich beiß nur manchmal  .

Grüßle, godtake


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Sehr schönen Bericht hast du da geschrieben. 
Das Gehäuse macht mir wirklich einen sehr guten Eindruck und das zu
dem günstigen Preis.
Sollte ich später noch mal ein günstiges Case suchen, würde es auf alle Fälle in meine
engere Wahl fallen.
Mal sehen, was der Praxistest bringt und ob die Dämmung den Aufpreis wert ist.
Mach weiter so, mir gefällt dein Test bisher sehr gut. Vor allem die Bilder sind Top.


----------



## godtake (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Obwohl ich eigentlich längst im Bett sein sollte, kann ich mir ein kleines Update bzgl. erster Modding- Umbauten nicht verkneifen...

*Modding Nr.1: Die ganz besondere 4850*

Mein Schatzi ist ja eine absolut fanatische Machine Head Jüngerin und da sie letztendlich auch ihre Freude am Asgard haben soll (wenn ich ihr schon ihr Kublai klau), müssen auch die Zutaten stimmen. 

Angefangen habe ich dazu mit der Grafikkarte:
Da mit dem Gehäuse Silent- Betrieb ja quasi selbstverständlich ist, wurde die recht lärmige Sapphire 4850 mit einem Accelero ausgerüstet auf den ich einen entkoppelten Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120 gepackt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das reicht natürlich nicht, drum hat die Karte noch eine passende Abdeckung bekommen, und weil mir gar so langweilig war, wurde die auch passend ausgeleuchtet. Gesleevte Kabel verstehen sich natürlich ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den langen Weg bis zum akzeptablen Logo, die Unmengen an Maskierfolie und die zahlreichen Flüche bei den Versuchen, die Folie abzukriegen ohne den Lack zu zerstören erspare ich euch .

Bei Nacht sieht das Ganze so aus - ich muss sagen, persönlich finde ich die Mühe hat sich gelohnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez and so long, 
das müde godtakechen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus. 
Da hat wohl jemand Maskierfolie für sich entdeckt,   der Lack darf nur angetrocknet
sein, dann geht es etwas leichter. Wenn der Lack ausgehärtet ist, kann es zu Fransen
an den Rändern kommen.
Freue mich auf mehr, weiterhin gutes Gelingen und wenig Fails.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Zum Test: Richtig geil geschrieben. Das macht echt Spaß zu lesen und wird nicht langweilig, selbst bei den Fakten/Daten nicht 

Zu deinem Weibchen: Exzellenter Musikgeschmack  Meine Frau ist leider von der Children of Bodom Schiene wieder auf die ruhigere gefahren -.-


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Super Test bisher....

Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung...

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

sehr schöner test muss schon sagen mach weiter so nd dann mal hören wie leise der leise ist.

und auf alle fälle angenehm geschrieben wird echt nicht langweilig.

grüße


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

[x] ABO [x]


----------



## smirking-joe88 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Schöner Test! Werd ich mal weiterverfolgen. Das Case ist wohl prädestiniert dafür, wenn ich anderen Leuten kleine Officerechner zusammenbaue. Die sollen ja erstens leise sein und zweitens auch optisch bissl was hermachen...

Weiter so godtake!!

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

@all: Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen. Da macht das Weitermachen gleich noch mehr Spass...so viel sei schon mal verraten: Es kommen ziemlich negative Fakten auf euch zu!

€: Größenvergleich eingefügt


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Richtig guter Test, aber 54€ ? Wo zahlt man den soviel? Habe das bei hoh für 29€, für einen Freund gekauft. Ich muss noch sagen das ich diese PCI klemme ziemlich plünnig finde, bzw. ist es sehr fummelig da eine doppelslot Grafikkarte einzubauen.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

@DaRkNeZRaVer er testet doch die version mit Dämmung 

Was mich noch interressiert wie stabil ist das Gehäuse, vllt. wollte ich es mir kaufen und modden nicht das es zu wackelig etc. ist wenn man noch was rausschneidet  Und wie realisierbar ist KM in dem Gehäuse?


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

*@DaRkNeZRaVer: 54€ zahlt man für die gedämmte Version von Caseking, das normale Asgard kostet nur 29, da hast du schon recht und nur das "mit Dämmung" überlesen

@aLbErT_94: Heute update ich noch die Fakten zum Hardware- Einbau, da sind sicher Details dabei die dich interessieren werden. 
Grundsätzlich ist das Gehäuse nicht sehr verwindungssteif (aber besser als ich das von anderen 30€ Gehäusen kenne), Kabelmanagement klappt (aber sicherlich nur im kleinen Rahmen und nur! bei der nicht gedämmten Version).
Perfekt ist der sehr robuste Lack - der sollte auch ein bisschen "rummodden" problemlos überstehen.*


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Updates Incoming!*

Hardwareeinbau abgeschlossen =D


----------



## aLbErT_94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Schade also wenn es nicht so stabil ist, find ich das nicht so toll. Wie ist das Sharkoon Rebel 9?

Nja OT ich hab voll vergessen zu sagen das der Test wirklich 1. Sahne bis jetzt ist ließt sich prima.

Bilder *-* von der Hardware pls., mal sehn wie es ausschaut


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Hardware - Bilder findest du in den Anfangsposts =D...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/87266-lesertest-xigmatek-asgard-mit-caseking-daemmung-von-godtake-die-hardware-ist-drin.html#a7


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Sehr schöner Test. Mach weiter so.


----------



## Sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Großer Test für so ein kleines Gehäuse 
Schön ausführlich, da steckt Mühe drinne.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Dein Test ist einfach Hammer, hätte nie gedacht, das die Dämmumg so viele Probleme mit sich bringt.
Ich werde nie begreifen, warum die Hersteller hinter dem MB Tray nicht 4-5 cm Luft lassen, damit
man die Kabel sauber verlegen kann. Selbst bei meinem HAF sind es nur ca. 2cm, die bei vielen
Kabeln schon dazu führen, das ich die Rückwand mit viel Druck schließen muss.

Sehr gute Arbeit, die du da machst, bisher würde ich als Fazit für mich sehen, lieber das Case
ohne Dämmung zu kaufen.


----------



## godtake (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

@Progs-ID & Sam: Vielen Dank fürs Lob, das macht sich gut an meinem Gemüt =D

@h_tobi-schatzi: Denk Dir nix ich hätts auch nicht gedacht 

@all: Bin am Temperaturen auswerten - ich hoff, dass ich heut noch weitere Infos abgeben kann


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Die Hardware ist drin*

Nich hetzten. Is nicht gut.


----------



## godtake (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

*Hello Community, 

für meinen Teil bin ich nun mit dem Test durch (Alles in die Startposts editiert) - große Änderungen gibt es nicht mehr außer die PCGH- Jungs hauen mir noch auf die Patschefinger oder vielleicht ein paar kosmetische (kleine) Änderungen...

Für Fragen bin ich natürlich da - meldet euch einfach!

Grüße and so long - godtake*


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

TOP Test, den du da abgeliefert hast.
Schade nur, das das Ergebnis so ernüchternd ausfällt. Von den Temps hatte ich auch nicht
so viel erwartet, was mich aber enttäuscht ist die Geräuschdämmung, die anscheinend auf
ganzer Linie versagt. 
Für den Anfang und zum Modden- üben scheint das Gehäuse OHNE Dämmung schon recht brauchbar zu sein, der Aufpreis für die Dämmung lohnt sich jedenfalls nicht.

Nochmals von meiner Seite: Einen super Test hast du da hin gelegt.


----------



## godtake (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hey h_tobi Schatzi - 
Danke für das Lob mal zu erst =D.
Na ja, das Problem mit den Dämmmatten ist ja schon länger immer mal wieder Thema - die Dinger funktionieren nur, wenn der zu Grunde liegende PC schon leise ist - dann sind sie das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".

Ist aber der PC bzw. das Gehäuse schon kein Leisetreter dann können auch die Dämmmatten keine Wunder bewirken. 

Im speziellen Asgard- Fall ist glaub ich das Hauptproblem dass das Case einfach zu klein ist für die Matten die ja doch überall noch einen Zentimeter klauen - besonders bei Netzteil und Motherboard frustriert das. 

Grüße, godtakechen


----------



## Kaspar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Na Godtakelileinchen,

Als erstes keine haue sonder ne streicheleinheit auf die patschelfinger .
Sehr schöner test auch wenn das Fazit leider niht so positiv ausfält aber was will man machen augenwischerrei ist auch nicht schön.

aber eigentlich ist das Fazit für mich sogar schön da ich meinem bro zum geb evtl. noch nen case mit paar schicken extras schenken wollte und der hat nur Office hardware die im asgard auf alle fälle kalt bleiben sollte 

Grüße Kaspar


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

@ Dr godtake: Eine wie immer perfekt durchgeführte Operation bei der der Patient sogar überlebt hat, super!

@Master godtake: Der Sleeve ist stark in dir! Wie es scheint, ist die Luke der Seitenabdeckung auch nur mit Sleeve einsetzbar gewesen. Toller Test!

@godtake: Klasse Test. Mein persönliches Fazit: Das Geld für Platten sparen und lieber in leise Lüfter investieren und so die Alltagstauglichkeit erhalten...
Weiteres Fazit: Für einen PC der Einsteigerklasse sicherlich brauchbar, allerdings ohne Dämmung


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hey Godiengelchen...

Du hast einen Super Test geschrieben....

Dämmatten und Asgard vertragen sich nicht....

Wenn man einen leisen PC möchte, dann darf man kein Gehäuse mit Mesch kaufen .... wenn man dann noch Dämmatten einbaut, hat man wirklich einen leisen PC....

Schade ist auch, das die Dämmatten den Hardware Einbau behindern....

Mfg


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hey Godiengelchen...
> 
> Du hast einen Super Test geschrieben....
> 
> ...


Bin genau der selben Meinung. Schöner Test.


----------



## godtake (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Danke Danke Danke euch ^^.


----------



## Nike334 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Super Test den du da abgeliefert hast 

mfg


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Super Test. Mit Witz und trotzdem Verstand geschrieben. Lässt sich gut lesen und enthält geballte Informationen. Die Fotos und Grafiken sind hübsch anzusehen und einfach zu verstehen. Top!


----------



## smirking-joe88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hey godtake, klasse Test hast du da geschrieben! Macht einfach Spaß das zu lesen was du aufs Papier (bzw den Bildschirm) bringst

Dann werd ich mir wohl doch ein anderes Gehäuse suchen müssen, um Office-Rechner zusammenzubauen... Oder das 'Lüftergitter' jedes mal rausdremeln und einen anderen Lüfter verbauen... Hmm, einmal werd ichs wohl versuchen und dann abwägen ob sich der Aufwand für günstige (und leise) Office-Rechner lohnt...

Vielen Dank für den Test!

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## godtake (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Heyho smirking-joe (der musste sein =D), 

du kannst auch einfach noch ein bisschen warten, im nächsten Schritt wird das Asgard gemoddet.
Unter anderem steht an:
- Lüftergitter vorne und hinten raus
- (kleines) Window rein
- LEDs wechseln
- Enermax Cluster verbauen (vorne und hinten)

Da kann ich die Frage ob sichs rentiert vielleicht noch beantworten ^^.

Grüße, goddi


----------



## smirking-joe88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hey das reimt sich ja sogar, ist mir bisher gar net aufgefallen xD Sogar mein richtiger Name reimt sich auf ein Grußwort xD

Ui, das nenn ich doch mal n Wort! Ich dachte der Test wär abgeschlossen. 
Dann werd ich wohl nochmal auf deine Moddingarbeiten warten!
Wär super, wenn du dann so ungefähre Zeitrichtwerte für die einzelnen Schritte angeben könntest! Denn wenn man nach Feierabend noch 10 PCs zusammenschrauben will, aber erstmal ne halbe Stunde pro Gehäuse braucht wärs nicht soo optimal...

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## godtake (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Heyho Smirking-Joe,

klar, das bekommst Du (Zeitwerte).
Jaaa, der Test ist ja auch abgeschlossen - nu gehts ans Schnibbeln ^^.
Da ich ja eigentlich endlich mit meinem 2010er anfangen will, wirds auch nix großes - nur ein bisschen halt.

Ich denk, das wird auch direkt hier drin landen, Tagebuch anfangen rentiert sich nicht.

Grüße, GT


----------



## smirking-joe88 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Du wirst mir immer sympatischer godtake

Hab den Test ja sowieso auf [ABO] also werd ichs mitbekommen, wenn sich in der Hinsicht was tut

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## godtake (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

*Asgard - Express Modding*

Nachdem ich ja grundsätzlich im Test schon festgestellt hatte, dass das Asgard noch einige verbesserungswürdige Details aufzuweisen hat - und überhaupt meinen optischen Ansprüchen noch nicht ganz genügte, hab ich mal noch eben ein bisschen an dem guten Stück rumgebastelt .

Los gehts:


1. Ausschnitte abkleben und anzeichnen

Zunächst habe ich die entsprechenden Ausschnitte abgeklebt und angezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweck der Sache: Verbesserter Airflow bei Front- und Hecklüfter sowie ein nettes kleines Window.


2. Dremeln

Anschließend habe ich die Ausschnitte natürlich ausgedremelt. Dazu folgendes:
Das war mein erstes Stahl- Gehäuse an dem ich rumgedremelt habe - im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Alu- Opfern artet das ja richtig in Arbeit aus .
Der Asgard- Stahl hat sich auf jeden Fall unglaublich angestellt, ist am Ende aber trotzdem der rohen Gewalt von 10.000 Dremel- Umdrehungen gewichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Trennscheibenvergleich

Immer wieder stolpere ich über die Frage, ob sich die verstärkten Trennscheiben für den Dremel lohnen, nun ja, diese Frage kann nun beantwortet werden.

Das ist die Strecke mit einer normalen Trennscheibe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das die mit einer Verstärkten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht der Trennscheiben- Friedhof nach 2 Lüfterausschnitten und Window aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Window? Window? Ach ja, genau:


4. Das Window

Beim Window musste berücksichtigt werden, dass über die Hälfte der Fläche ja bereits Dämmmatten kleben, also musste ich einen kleinen Kompromiss in der Größe eingehen, der mir im Nachhinein aber recht gut gefällt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**************************************​ 
Apropos: @Heyho-Joe: 
Zeitbedarf:
Anzeichnen und Abkleben ~ 5min
Dremeln + zurecht Feilen ~ 25min je Ausschnitt, für das Window ~ 30min

 **************************************​


----------



## godtake (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Nachdem das Window also so weit zu Recht geschnitten und gefeilt war (wie ihr seht, bin ich natürlich auch einmal ordentlich abgerutscht - kein Noblorros- Mod ohne passenden Fail....) gings an den Zusammenbau:


5. Die Front

In die Front kam jetzt endgültig ein Enermax- Lüfter (zum einen leuchtet der hübsch nach vorne raus, zum anderen ist der 4,90€ Xigmatek- Lüfter einfach nicht das Wahre):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich die oberen Schächte noch mit Dämmmatten abgedeckt - wer weiß, vielleicht bringts ja doch ein bisschen was - so musste ich auf jeden Fall die restlichen 5,25" Blenden nicht stealthen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich die bunten Kabel der Frontanschlüsse noch gesleeved und geshrinked damit das nicht gar so farbi-farbi aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so siehts von Innen aus.


6. Das Heck

Im Heck hat wieder der 1000rpm- Xiggi Platz genommen - jetzt aber mit schwarzem Lüftergitter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7. Hardware- Einbau

Sooo...Zeit um die Hardware wieder Platz nehmen zu lassen. Beim Kabelmanagement hab ich versucht, das beste herauszuholen - immer noch nicht ultimativ aber erträglich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8. Beleuchtung

Damit es fürs Schatzi auch ausreichend Leuchti- Leuchti macht, hab ich dem kleinen Asgard noch ein Flexlight spendiert. Der Beleuchtungsstand ist jetzt...äh....bunt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godtake (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

9. Window Teil II

Irgendwie ist ja schon ein Window- Foto durchgerutscht - wer aufgepasst hat, hats schon bemerkt  - kein Grund nicht noch 2 Bilder vom Window- Ausschnitt mit Hardware darunter nachzureichen.

Keine Sorge - da kommt noch Plexi druff - und wenn mein teuflischer Plan aufgeht, wird man am Schluss nicht mal noch den Kratzer sehen. Aber dazu in den nächsten paar Tagen mehr (dieses Wochenende schaff ich die ganze Plexi- Schnippelei leider nimmer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10. Stealth - Mod

Um der Front noch ein bisschen mehr Pepp zu verpassen, hab ich noch einen Stealth- Mod gebastelt. Nachdem das inzwischen ja zum "guten Ton" gehört - ohne viel Umschweife: Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich hoffe euch gefällts - so long und nen guten Wochenstart - goddi*


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Sehr sauber gearbeitet. 
Ja, mein Gutster, Stahl ist schon was für große,  hast du aber super hinbekommen.
Freue mich auf die nächsten 2 Nachschläge.


----------



## godtake (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Sind drin und so weit fertig.

Das Plexi fürs Window kommt die Woche noch dazu hoff ich =D.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke oh du ewig- durch - das- Forum- geisternder - h_tobi.....


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Da hast du ja mal richtig rangehauen, ich finde, du hast das  Beste aus dem Case rausgeholt.
Finde es sehr gut gelungen. Dezent und edel.


----------



## Kaspar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

aber was sagen die luft verwirbelungen sind die jetzt weg ?

sorry wen ichs überlesen habe...

Grüße Kaspar


----------



## aLbErT_94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hallöchen Godtake...
Ich muss nochmal sagen das der Test astrein ist. Und jetzt deine Moddingarbeit ich find es sieht schick aus. Vllt. bestell ich mir das Asgard doch^^ 
Fragen: 
Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher mehr, aber im Test hattest du erwähnt das die Rückseite nicht sonderlich stabil ist, wie war es beim Dremeln hat sich was verbogen?  
Hattest sonst hattest du Probleme bei der Materialstabilität? Ist mir halt wichtig das es nicht zu instabil ist!

Lg Albert


----------



## flosse69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Ich hab das Standard Gehäuse und kann nur sagen zu dem Preis  (26,90 )einfach super.

mfg


----------



## godtake (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Gugu, 

@h_tobi: Und nochmal Danke *g*

@aLbErT_94: Da hast Du schon recht, der Gehäuserücken ist wirklich nicht sonderlich stabil, aber an der Stelle an der der Lüfter sitzt tut das der Stabilität letztendlich kaum Abbruch. Zum Dremeln ists eklig, da das Ding vibriert wie irgendwas, aber es geht (letztendlich versucht man beim Dremeln ja vorwärts und nicht abwärts zu kommen hihi....)
Schlimmer ist das Seitenteil. Bei einem Ausschnitt der Größe wie oben, verwindet sich das Zeug schon gewaltig in sich selbst - aber auch wieder etwas, das wurscht ist wenn das Case zusammengebaut wird - da ist der Rahmen tragendes Teil, das Sidepanel nur Abdeckung - zum Bearbeiten ist es halt nicht der Knüller.

@kaspar: Noi, überlesen hast Du da nix , ich hab vergessen anzumerken dass es Lautstärke- und Temperatur- Refresh gibt, sobald das Window drin ist.

So viel lässt sich aber schon sagen: Vom Frontlüfter hört man kaum noch etwas, dafür ist der Durchzug im Gehäuse von "unmerklich" zu deutlich spürbar gewachsen ^^.

Details dazu kommen aber auf jeden Fall im Laufe der nächsten Woche noch.

Grüßle and so long, Goddi


----------



## Progs-ID (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Hast du gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Spider-Man (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

bin auch stolzerBesitzer dieses tollen Cases, da ich mir gedacht habe: für 30€ kann man ja nix falsch machen. Naja, hab mir die "black Battle Edition" von Caseking geholt sprich zusätlich zum schwarzen Xigmatek waren noch zwei schwarze LED-Lüfter im Karton.

Also erster Akt: Front abnehmen und erstmal den schwarzen Lüfter raus und durch den LED-Lüfter austauschen: kein Problem. Dann Board und alles andere bis aufs Netzteil eingebaut, alle Plastikhalter für Steckkarten und Laufwerke entfernt, da ich so billiges Plastik einfach ätzend finde.

Beim Einbau des Netzteils hatte ich auch Probleme, da die Löcher im Case irgendwie ein paar Millimeter neben den Gewinden des Netzteils waren??? Mit ein bißchen Geduld und Gewalt war das aber kein großes Ding. 120er Xigmatek Hecklüfter eingebaut, alle Kabel gesleevt. Großen Ausschnitt für ein rauchgraues Plexi gemacht, mit Diamanttrennscheiben in einem durch geschnitten, Plexi rein: geiler Effekt dachte ich mir. Ohnen Kathoden war kaum was vom Inneren zu sehen, mit Beleuchtung sahs auch geil aus.

Bis vor 3 Wochen lief das Ganze dann auch sehr schön, sogar die Kabel habe ich irgendwie hinter das rechte Seitenteil gequetscht gekriegt. Hardware: Phenom2 720 BE, Sapphire HD 4870, Corsair HX 520W, Gigabyte GA-MA 770 DS3.
Nach vier Wochen ist mir dann mein Mobo in dem Case abgeraucht (tippe auf zu hohe Temps trotz Front und Hecklüfter). Danach habe ich dann die Front nochmal abgenommen und anstelle der Ausbrechbleche für die 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke den anderen leuchtenden Xigmatek eingesetzt. Sieht auch schick aus mit den beiden leuchtenden Lüftern unter dem Mesh. Nachteil: nur noch Platz für ein DVD-Laufwerk. Hab mir dann einen Scythe Slip Stream 1600er für das Heck geholt. Ergebnis: der Scythe lässt einen nie vergessen dass der PC noch an ist obwohl ich ihn schon auf Diät (7V) gesetzt habe.

Im Moment werkelt bei mir jetzt eh noch mein neues ASUS Htpc-Board im Case, aber wenn ich wieder meine Gaming-Hardware einbaue, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch das hintere Lüftergitter rausnehmen und eventuell im Deckel noch einen 120er unterbringen.

Fazit für mich: Serienmäßig ist das Teil für einen Gaming-PC unbrauchbar, wenn man aber einen Dremel sein Eigen nennt und bereit ist, am neuen Case rumzudremeln, hat ein hübsches Case für wenig Geld.


----------



## Rauschel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Der Test ist echt gelungen!


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

@Spider-Man: Da hast Du genau das richtige gekauft - das ohne Dämmung *g*.
Ansonsten: ich find für 30€ geht das gute Stück weitgehend in Ordnung - man darf leider nur nicht "Gaming- Gehäuse"- Erwartungen in das Asgard haben - auch wenn es optisch schwer danach aussieht...

@Rauschel: Danke! 

Ich bin wild entschlossen am Wochenende das Window fertig zu machen und anschließend noch mal die Temperaturen durchzumessen. Mal sehen ob es in harten Zahlen auch etwas gebracht hat.

So long, GT


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Theoretisch könnten sich die Werte durch das Airflow sogar etwas verbessern, bin
auf´s Endergebnis sehr gespannt.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

gehe davon aus aber denke max 3-5 grad besser als vorher.

ich denke mal das die "dämmwolle" zu viel wärme speichert und das es dadurch so extrem warm ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Mal ne Frage: Ich bin auch im Besitz eines Asgards. Was hast für die gesammte Tüftellei an Werkzeug benötigt ? Und kann man die Lüftergitter mit irgendwelchen Haushaltsgeräten schneiden ? Ich hab leider keinen Dremel zuHause..


----------



## godtake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Heyho GTA, 

hm, Werkzeug brauchst du eigentlich nicht viel:

Dremel o.Ä. oder evtl. Stichsäge, Feile und Schleifpapier zum Entgraten / Glätten.
nu ja, und n Schraubenzieher ^^.

Mit Haushaltsgeräten? Uff...Ich glaub nicht mal mit ner guten Zange haste da Chancen, mit ner günstigen Stichsäge könnts klappen - das Ergebnis wird wahrscheinlich halt ned soo berauschend sein - aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Grüle, godtake


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Wäre es auch irgendwie möglich am Deckel zwischen dem Netzteil und Laufwerk einen 140mm Lüfter anzubringen ? Oder falls der net passen würde einen 120er ? Soweit ich weiß kann man den Deckel ja abschrauben. 

Hab grad nachgemessen, zwischen dem Netzteil und dem Laufwerk sind 155cm Platz. Ein 140 Netzteil würde reinpassen aber dann würde falls ich ein neues Netzteil besorgen würden nicht rein passen.  Der Asgard ist ja aber eh kein High End-Case.... Wird aber trozdem mit ner HD5870 bestückt.


----------



## godtake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Jubbi, den Deckel kannst du abschrauben.
Klar - wenn Du den obersten 5,25er freilässt und kein überlanges Netzteil hast passt da schon ein Lüfter rein.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Tricks für ein besseren Airflow ? 

- Lüfterdurchlässe wegdremeln
- falls man nur ein Laufwerk angeschloßen hat könnte man wirklich noch einen 120mm vorne anschließen.
- einen 140mm oben am Deckel anbringen. (mitte)
- vllt wär es ja noch möglich einen 140 am Boden anzubringen ??  Wenn man grad dabei ist...
- oder den ganzen Deckel mit 3x 120mm Lüfter austatten. Entweder die Lüfter außen anbringen und ein neuen Deckel kaufen bzw. erstellen der das Gehäuse um ein paar Zentimeter erhöht. So könnte man auch was auf dem Netzteil verstauen.  Gibt es irgendein Shop der seperate Deckeln für den Asgard verkauft ?


----------



## godtake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

hm, joa, gibt es: Ein Midgard kaufen =D. Der Airflow ist um Welten besser, die Lüfterplätze sind schon mal vorhanden und bevor du jede Menge Kohle ausgibst für Umbau / Nachrüstaktionen ists wahrscheinlich sogar einfach billiger =D.

Falls ned hast Du glaub ich alles erwischt, WaKü a la Corsair Hydro wär noch ne Idee, dann ist die dickste Hitzequelle weg.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Asgard mit Caseking-Dämmung von godtake || Ergebnisse sind da - Test ist abgeschlossen*

Oh wie soll ich damit meinen Vater übereden....  

Hab ja den Asgard gerade mal erst seit 2 - 3 Monaten...


----------

